# Best Fly sheet?



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Last year I bought a flysheet from schneiders for Riley, it had one of those attached neck covers. I thought it was a bit heavy for the summer months but it held up really well so I washed it and went to put it on this year but it's several inches too small now. 

The year before I had one also from schneiders that they discontinued (it was hunter green) that I really loved...

So this year I need a new one and I want it to be light weight but also sturdy. Any suggestions? I was looking at this one but it doesn't look like it has the stretchy material at the withers...

Dover Saddlery | Amigo Fly Sheet .

I like the look of this one but I have no idea how heavy the material is and before you guys yell at me, the local tack shops don't carry them!

Dover Saddlery | Riders International Stretch Mesh Fly Sheet Combo .


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

I was glad to see this post because if have been doing some research on this exact issue. I am looking for a sheet that Sousa can wear when turned out in the summer, that provides both fly and UV protection. I am also hoping for the added benefit of his coat staying cleaner. I found the Rambo Fly Buster that also has the neck piece if you want it. 

What I am worried about is something that makes him actually hotter, but I am reading that the right material has a cooling effect and sun/bug protection. 

Does anyone here have any recommendations?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i have had the best luck/experience (however you'd like to look at it haha) with these two:

saratoga summer turnout/fly sheet - this one lasted my mare a good four summers before getting its first tear. pretty good if you ask me!

baker fly sheet - this is the one i have for my big gelding. i've only had it for half a season (last summer) but it's done well considering he's destroyed pretty much every other fly sheet before it within a day or two. 

now i haven't personally owned one of these but i've heard great things about them: kensington protective sheet


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

Crimsonsky: would you say that its ok to use the Saratoga Summer sheet even in hot weather, like 90 degrees?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i used it in Las Vegas with 112* days so yes.


----------

